# Best year Impala ever made



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

This includes convert or hardtop & custom or fastback.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

voted


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

vote locked in


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

this one is a hard one.so many nice years.i dont know which one to choose


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

58....the one that started them all


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

1963 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 19 2011, 11:47 AM~20128824
> *58....the one that started them all
> *


So far the 58 has 1 vote.... Im thinking its going to be between 58 and 59.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

cant beat the look of a clean 59


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

59 ....


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

love them all but ........59 is my fav!!!!!


----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

No doubt 59 rag is the best impala of them all!!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

1963 by design standards and the only of the 3 impalas with racing pedigree


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

59 all day!!!!!!


----------



## 5leepy417Lowrider (Jun 8, 2010)

:dunno: :around: :run: i dont know man there all bad as fuck but i think 61 rag stood out the most to me at least


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

62 RAG MY FAVORITE :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Wheres all the 60 impala riders at.???

Thats my fav year hands down.!!!


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 20 2011, 11:35 PM~20138280
> *Wheres all the 60 impala riders at.???
> 
> Thats my fav year hands down.!!!
> *


Huh? The 1966 impala has more votes than the 1960.... :dunno:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

1958 [ 12 ] [12.63%] 
1959 [ 19 ] [20.00%] 
1960 [ 3 ] [3.16%] 
1961 [ 11 ] [11.58%] 
1962 [ 11 ] [11.58%] 
1963 [ 18 ] [18.95%] 
1964 [ 9 ] [9.47%] 


:wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

X61


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

didnt know the 63 was so popular ,still voted for the 59


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

x64


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

x59


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5leepy417Lowrider_@Mar 20 2011, 03:30 PM~20135573
> *:dunno:  :around:  :run:  i dont know man there all bad as fuck but i think 61 rag stood out the most to me at least
> *


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

63 is the best year all around. SS, non-SS, hardtop, vert, wagon; they all look good IMO


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

62 is the best to me..


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

1970 all day, every day


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

no question about it ,, 58


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

61 if it only had buckets and a console factory....so 63 it is


----------



## og benny nok (Feb 2, 2011)

at the end of day its the tray all the way !!!63


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm a BomB Guy but I would love a 58 ragg.... :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

61 and 59.....


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

63 :cheesy:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

58-59 and 64......


----------



## ss63 (Jul 8, 2009)

63!!!!!!!! better body-lines and center- console.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

63 BCS IM AFTER THIS WAGON I FOUND AND FELT IN LOVE WITH IT :biggrin:


----------



## bmbero (Dec 21, 2010)

1964 SS :biggrin:


----------



## 94TC (Aug 31, 2005)

64 all the way :biggrin:


----------



## that_loco (Jan 31, 2007)

wheres the option for 2002 :angry:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

They are all nice rides each and every year of Impala, Caprice and the Caprice Classic that you mentioned except for the 1971 Impala/Caprice and I've never liked that year of Impala/Caprice and I've had almost every year of Impala, Caprice and or Caprice Classic but for some reason I've never owned a 58, 63 or a :thumbsdown: 1971 Impala or Caprice. :thumbsdown:

:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

Did I mention the 63? :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 22 2011, 06:08 PM~20154114
> *61 if it only had buckets and a console factory....so 63 it is
> *


thats the worst thing about impalas to me :thumbsdown: bench seats get you head.


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMR64SS_@Mar 23 2011, 12:10 PM~20160991
> *1964 SS :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2011, 10:33 PM~20166263
> *thats the worst thing about impalas to me :thumbsdown: bench seats get you head.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 24 2011, 02:03 AM~20166263
> *thats the worst thing about impalas to me :thumbsdown: bench seats get you head.
> *


 :biggrin: 
Im a bench seat fan myself. Theres nothing like rolling 7 homies deep. 8 if the girls are thin enough.


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Mar 23 2011, 10:29 PM~20166224
> *Did I mention the 63? :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

Da..yam, the 63 is holding its own compared to a 59.


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

63 all day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Mar 24 2011, 07:19 PM~20172233
> *63 all day
> *


:yes:


----------



## bmbero (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by flakejobrob_@Mar 24 2011, 12:21 AM~20166969
> *YES SIR!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolaz (Sep 18, 2010)

Six Tre all the way, Gotten plenty of head in the SS have you ever seen a bitch ride the shifter in a non-ss?? Not as cool..


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Mar 22 2011, 07:02 PM~20155151
> *61 and 59.....
> *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Can't vote for just ONE!! 3 different votes... 58-60 and it stops there.. *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Damn it.. It was hard but I had to go with my 60.. Understanding that the 58 is the most sought after and the 59 had the first set of wings for an Impala.. But the body curves, wings, and the trim on the 60 has me going with it.. *  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

60 :biggrin:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by that_loco_@Mar 23 2011, 04:51 PM~20161566
> *wheres the option for 2002  :angry:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

Gotta go with the 64 all day every day. Sentimental reasons


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

63


----------



## 51chevy73 (Mar 23, 2009)

70 all day


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

SHIT IVE HAD HARD TOP AND A RAG 64 :biggrin: SO THATS WAT MY VOTE WAS BUT GOTA LOVE THEM ALL


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Six8. :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Mar 22 2011, 12:46 PM~20152196
> *63 is the best year all around.  SS, non-SS, hardtop, vert, wagon; they all look good IMO
> *


X 63

1958 [ 23 ] [10.22%] 
1959 [ 42 ] [18.67%] 
1960 [ 7 ] [3.11%] 
1961 [ 30 ] [13.33%] 
1962 [ 25 ] [11.11%] 
1963 [ 42 ] [18.67%] 
1964 [ 28 ] [12.44%] 
1965 [ 9 ] [4.00%] 
1966 [ 4 ] [1.78%] 
1967 [ 3 ] [1.33%] 
1968 [ 4 ] [1.78%] 
1969 [ 2 ] [0.89%] 
1970 [ 3 ] [1.33%] 
1971 [ 1 ] [0.44%] 
1972 [ 1 ] [0.44%] 
1973 [ 0 ] [0.00%] 
1974 [ 0 ] [0.00%] 
1975 [ 0 ] [0.00%] 
1976 [ 1 ] [0.44%] 
Total Votes: 225


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I own a 64 but to me the 58 is the best. Any time I see a 58 rollen I stop and watch it pass. the round body lines and all that chrome with a continental kit just take it to another level


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

62 Imp ALL DAY LONG

But I like

1964
1965
1968 

Imps as well


----------



## Destino79MC (Mar 11, 2009)

63 But i love 64.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2011, 07:35 PM~20269558
> *62 Imp ALL DAY LONG
> 
> But I like
> ...


x2


----------



## mendez1334 (Oct 16, 2010)

* LYK THE 61 THE BEST*


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

63,59


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

THATS A HARD ONE, BUT WENT THE 59, TO MUCH CLASS, BUT 58 SCRAPIN BEHIND,

BUT THEN AGAIN, THEY ALL KIK ASS


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

63 rag is my fav


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

I like em all :happysad:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

63 and 64


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Cant decide.. I would be happy with any one of them :biggrin:


----------



## og benny nok (Feb 2, 2011)

why no 96 ss..the last dope year


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og benny nok_@Apr 10 2011, 03:16 PM~20304528
> *why no 96 ss..the last dope year
> *




Seriously? why not 96?


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

It's cool, I still voted for 62....but I like every year from 58-63


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

62 is the one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 10 2011, 04:54 PM~20305551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

1959



.....http://www.facebook.com/pages/LA-Superiors-Car-Club/123557597677120....


----------



## m.gonzalez (Jan 1, 2008)

my favorite is 62 and 65 shit id love to have one of each vert and ht :thumbsup:


----------



## bmack (Oct 10, 2008)

61 ALL DAY!!!


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bmack_@Apr 11 2011, 10:15 AM~20310308
> *61 ALL DAY!!!
> *




shit....I like that too :biggrin:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

59 IS THE KING !!!!!!


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 10 2011, 04:49 PM~20305178
> *Seriously?  why not 96?
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 20 2011, 08:05 PM~20138280
> *Wheres all the 60 impala riders at.???
> 
> Thats my fav year hands down.!!!
> *



I CAN AGREE WIT CHA PIMP, HAS TO BE A RAG THO.
BUT I ALSO LOVE MY SIX TREYZ ALSO.


----------



## be thankful (May 29, 2010)

68 FASTBACKS..ALLDAY..EVERYDAY!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

63 all day...


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Mar 22 2011, 03:43 PM~20152648
> *62 is the best to me..
> *


 :h5:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 12 2011, 05:21 PM~20320903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
I know a place that looks just like this rear Reading PA. Its a graveyard of great impalas...... sad


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 19 2011, 11:47 AM~20128824
> *58....the one that started them all
> *


Yea,what he said :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOUNDED_@Mar 19 2011, 03:10 PM~20129940
> *No doubt 59 rag is the best impala of them all!!!!
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Mar 24 2011, 10:23 AM~20169149
> *:biggrin:
> Im a bench seat fan myself. Theres nothing like rolling 7 homies deep. 8 if the girls are thin enough.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

1963 RAG ALL END WITH ONE THAT ALL I WANT TOP DOWN SUNNY DAY PALM TREES OR LATE NIGHTS DOWN THE BLVD. THAT THE LIFE


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

58,50s and 60s styling.hands down


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG (Jul 2, 2008)

*63*


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81CUTTDOGG_@Apr 26 2011, 11:34 AM~20422787
> *63
> *


*x2*


----------



## MR. SIXTY (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 12 2011, 02:51 PM~20320903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Killer pic. 

63 my fav...


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

62 any day!!


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrod deuce_@Apr 26 2011, 03:27 PM~20425062
> *62 any day!!
> *


54 belair hands down


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

59 BEST BODY LINES AND CHROME OF ALL THE IMPALAS


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 12 2011, 01:51 PM~20320903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Had to edit to say that I'm in that 3% that likes a 1960..*


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

nothing moves when it is parked like a 59
nothing lays like a box 64
and when it comes to OG 58 first is first.
just saying


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

just always loved the look of a 68 Impala,and Caprice


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

but most of all 

the best IMPALA is the one 

in your driveway,

sitting on D's, 

2 switches, 

full tank of $4 gas

just enough chrome to shine

baby girl riding shotgun


Chilites playing 

blue dots glowing

glasspacks popping

how you riding?


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Apr 26 2011, 07:05 PM~20425126
> *59 HAS BEST BODY LINES AND CHROME OF ALL THE IMPALAS EXCEPT THE 1960
> *


Fixed
:biggrin:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## H-TOWNMEX (Aug 27, 2011)

Them '59s be killin em


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

mostlyimpalas said:


> but most of all
> 
> the best IMPALA is the one
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I just did a compilation of this poll along with three other "best year" impala polls from ChevyTalk.com. I tallied all the votes submitted so far by Impala fans and came up with the following results:

Year..........# votes....%
1958..........56..........14
1959..........62..........15
1960..........32..........8
1961..........52..........13
1962..........78..........19
1963..........70..........17
1964..........61..........15

Sample size: 411 votes

In rank order they are:

Champion..........1962
Second.............1963
Third (tie!)........1959 & 1964
Fifth.................1958
Sixth.................1961
Seventh............1960


A couple interesting notes:
1--Chevytalk users voted for the 1962 Impala _at a much higher rate_ than LayitLow users. One possible explanation is perhaps due to their increased lean towards a muscle car look versus lowrider's preference for flair? Just a guess.
2--LayitLow users voted more heavily for the 1959 & 1963 Impalas, which performed well in only certain Chevytalk polls, but not all polls.
3--All polls were unscientific in nature, and appear to be for entertainment purposes only. Please no Vegas wagering on information contained herein.
4--Voting percentages were rounded to the nearest whole number. Therefore they total slightly higher than 100%.

If you know of any more polls online that show the numbers of votes, let me know. I'll include their results to make it a bigger voting pool, so we can determine the true "People's Champion."

Sources of information:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/296274-best-year-impala-ever-made.html

http://www.chevytalk.org/fusionbb/showtopic.php?fid/36/tid/283844/pid/2246197/post/2246197/#2246197

http://www.chevytalk.org/fusionbb/showtopic.php?fid/40/tid/283848/pid/2246210/post/2246210/#2246210

http://www.chevytalk.org/fusionbb/showtopic.php?fid/32/tid/283827/pid/2246026/post/2246026/#2246026


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I did all that calculating and almost forgot to vote for my favorite year!!!!!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

I would have to say #1 59 and #2 63


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

the 78 training day impala is the best year.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

I WOULD HAVE TO GO WITH 1960 @ #1 I love the look of the entire car and personally prefer the underdogs .  the front ends of the 59 look terrible but that to me though


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

warning said:


> the 78 training day impala is the best year.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

1961


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Surprised 62 was the highest. Even though I have a few deuces, I think 59s look the best.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

The 59's to me looks like it has a bunch if auto zone fender stick ons :dunno:


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

63 all day


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

DUECES for sure


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

1960


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

nothing harder than a 63 rag to me..


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

six fo is the best


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

62s gets my vote..


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

The one parked in your drive way!


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

62


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

14 :sprint:


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

I pick 2014 impala Acura super sport. With a 409 .


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> So far the 58 has 1 vote.... Im thinking its going to be between 58 and 59.


Here another vote for 58 impala!!!!!

best one ever made.....


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

58-61-68......either rags or ht's:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DanielDucati said:


> 58-61-68......either rags or ht's:thumbsup:


I was not even going to comment on this thread! but yea i have to agree with what Daniel said..

I am only 1 month in to owning my first rag top! and after doing so? I can say that there are only a few hard tops that I would ever want to own again..

 58 hard top 61 hard top 67-68 fastback 76 Caprice... any other hard top would not work for me any more!


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

'64 for me, I might be biased as I have one...










(Not me in pic, That's "Sir-Mix-A-Lot" with my car.)


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

65


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Sir mix a lot got fat .where's all the chick in the limo at.


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

rolling deep said:


> Sir mix a lot got fat .where's all the chick in the limo at.


He was never a slender gentleman... He was rolling a McLaren actually on this fine day.










(He has a lot more money than I do, lol)


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

I think 58-68 impalas are unique in their own way. Just depends on what your taste is. Just one thing is for sure, if I could afford one of each ht and convertible 58-68 id for damn sure own them


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

runninlow said:


> Six8. :thumbsup:


68 for me too. love the 65-68fastbacks my self. but the coup, just68


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

58 hard top 61 hard top 67-68 fastback 76 Caprice... any other hard top would not work for me any more!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Not a big fan of the 67-69 but rather the 65-66's


----------



## ~Nancy's Lawyer~ (May 10, 2013)

When I was doing my undergrad program, I owned a 2004 Impala.


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

My opinion 64 vert


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

~Nancy's Lawyer~ said:


> When I was doing my undergrad program, I owned a 2004 Impala.


do it ride good?


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

Any of the 63s for sure. Ht, vert, wagons


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Wagons :barf:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

KAKA means Caca

:inout:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> KAKA means Caca
> :inout:


Exile rhymes with bile
/ topic


Oh yeah..... Fk Allah also


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

59 & 61 hardtop 
65 & 66 rags for me:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Straight 66 said:


> 59 & 61 hardtop
> 65 & 66 rags for me:thumbsup::worship:


:werd:


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

watson rider said:


> 62s gets my vote..


2x for dueces


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh yea, when it come's down to 62-64? I would rather have wagon than a 2 door ht... I think a 62 wagon is one of 
sexiest most gangster looking car's ever!


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

I say....If U got bread get a fifty eight. If your trendy get a sixty four. If your a lowrider get a 69-73 with a diamond in the back, sun roof top, digging the scene with a gangsta lean....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

illstorm said:


> I say....If U got bread get a fifty eight. If your trendy get a sixty four. If your a lowrider get a 69-73 with a diamond in the back, sun roof top, digging the scene with a gangsta lean....


Lolz


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

67


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

62/64 because I own them. But I would get rid of in a second for a 59/60


----------



## jrod6676 (Sep 10, 2012)

Every year from 58-66


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

jrod6676 said:


> Every year from 58-64


Fixed!


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

All X frame impalas.


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

'59-'63 coupes


----------



## alonso57 (Jun 21, 2011)

the 61 is the best very unique one of a kind


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

KAKALAK said:


> Not a big fan of the 67-69 but rather the 65-66's


:werd:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

63 HT
61 Rag


----------



## RIPYA (Nov 25, 2013)

58/63


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

topless 59!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

2014


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

58 59 61 64


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

X 63


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

61 vert.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

67 impala with hideaways


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

1978 training day monte is the best impala ever made. 




Topic closed


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

In my opinion, the "59" hands down.


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

BigCeez said:


> 58....the one that started them all


^^^this:thumbsup:


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


46'Areosedan said:


> ^^^this:thumbsup: I agree.
> 58 & 59s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angel dust 59 (Apr 20, 2011)

saw the 59 when I was a kid stuck on me bought one yrs ago and got tatted still got it makes me feel like batman


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

plague said:


> 2014


Xmf2:h5:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Big Hollywood said:


> '59-'63 coupes


:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

2014 are sick cousin!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

57 impala Canadian coupe. Other than having a Pontiac dash it is way cooler than a 57 belair


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

2014 hands down


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

My favorite 2 years


----------



## elmario (Dec 30, 2013)

63


----------



## Special Brew (Oct 11, 2009)

63


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Glasshouse....only way you can customize them and make them look proper is lowrider style....donks were trendy....and stupid....all other years you'll see them at a kustom or roadster shows...overhaulin--lets see foose put foose wheels on a glasshouse..ha ha! ...hot rod with the billet wheels boyd style....u can't do that to a glasshouse...it would look like a fat hyna wiyh combat boots..


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

58,63,65 RAG OR HT


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

59...59.....59......59....59....59.


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

59s all day! 

58s are bad as hell too. Hopefully some day I get lucky with one.


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> 57 impala Canadian coupe. Other than having a Pontiac dash it is way cooler than a 57 belair


Got pics?


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> My favorite 2 years



Must be nice


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

58s-65s


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

67s impala's


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

2001


----------



## crooks808 (Jan 13, 2009)

59, 63, 58, 61, 64, 62, 60 in that order...imo


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

1958,1964,1996,2014 are the best looking


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

It seems whatever year I currently have I always get bored and want a different year.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Heath V said:


> It seems whatever year I currently have I always get bored and want a different year.


X2


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

61 59 62


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Born to lowride..nothing else


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

2015


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

1955


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> 1955


U mean 1958


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

lowrod said:


> U mean 1958


he meant 52.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> he meant 52.


Gracias carnal,

I always get those two impala years confused!

:nicoderm:


----------



## chevrolet62 (Dec 5, 2013)

58, 62, are my favorate


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> he meant 52.


:werd:


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

jjarez79 said:


> View attachment 1043913
> View attachment 1043921
> View attachment 1043929


that's a caprice jack ass


----------



## gtrade (May 28, 2013)

59',63',61',58',64',60',62',66',65',67',68'. in order if fully dressed in ht or drops


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

59 convertible


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Back in da day my cuz Louis had a black '64 w/red guts on cragar SS mags (my very 1st ride in a chevy!), my x cuzinlaw (his sister's x hubby) had a light blue '65 w/white guts on vette rallys & my father's friend across da street had a dark blue '66 w/white guts on chevelle ss rallys(R.I.P. 2all!); wow...such priceless childhood memories! Other than '69, I like em all from '58 to da coupes of '74, but GM shoulda made impala coupe tops along w/impala custom & caprice glasshouse tops for '75-'76.


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

Bermp


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

1959


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

59


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

*58,59,61,64,63,… yep*


----------



## INSANE EMPIRE (Oct 1, 2013)

58-70


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

'63 rag or '61 bubble or a '53 210 :thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

1965 Rag


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Who Posted?
Posts 9
SupremePA
Posts 8
KAKALAK
Posts 5
Aztlan_Exile
Posts 5
57chevyguy
Posts 5
warning
Posts 3
Caballo
Posts 3
Hydrohype
Posts 3
Mack10
Posts 3
westcoastlowrider
Posts 3
jjarez79
Posts 3
xSSive
Posts 2
MAKIN MONEY
Posts 2
A&W
Posts 2
tpimuncie


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

1963........just saying.


----------



## inknu2 (Mar 11, 2014)

57CHEVYGUY... YOU TILL HAVE YOU 39?


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

Droop408 said:


> 1963........just saying.


X1963?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

79uffin:


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

The duece. Nuff said!!!


----------



## Nick455 (Jan 1, 2014)

58, 65, 71, 96 cant say which one I like the most


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

58,where it all began....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

60 is coming back from being the "Grand Prix" of G-Bodies to be the "Monte LS".....just saying


----------



## NYLO-LO (Apr 10, 2010)

All pieces of art in my opinion but the "64 rag" does it for me.


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

1961


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

65


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

2011


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

What's a duece?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

LURCH63 said:


> What's a duece?


Dueces.....2....62.....


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> 65


This ****** know's what he's talking about :yes:!!


LURCH63 said:


> :rofl:


:roflmao::facepalm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Chevy only made impalas from 58-64 :drama:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

LURCH63 said:


> What's a duece?


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

61 rag


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

99


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

The '57 hands down


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

97


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

X63x63x63 all day six tray


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

fallstown2163 said:


> X63x63x63 all day six tray


you mean 6foe


----------



## ElcoLoco (Jan 28, 2014)

61


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd have to go with 58


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

58 & "59"


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Fine 59


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

59 60-64


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm surprised someone hasn't started a "worst year Impala made" thread just to see the action unfold.


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

There is already a ugliest impala year thread


----------

